# Probation Officer - looking for job info



## sabreRED (Jan 15, 2006)

I currently work full-time as a dispatcher for a police department. Prior to this I worked full-time as loss prevention for a department store for about 2 years. I am 109 credits in to my 120 credit Bachelors Degree program in Criminal Justice. Due to the fact that I am only 3 classes away from having my degree, I am starting to look more in depth into my possible career paths.

I am looking for someone out there who is a Probation Officer or who knows a little bit about this job. All I know so far is from what I found at this website --> http://www.mass.gov/courts/probation/po.html but I am looking for someone with actual experience in this job to tell me what it is really like. How competitive is it to get into these positions? How often are there openings in these positions? What is the salary range?

As a side question, can anyone make recommendations as to other jobs in law enforcement outside of state/city/town police work?

I am considering pursuing a job as a police officer, but I also think a job in the courts or in some other function in this field would also be interesting.

Thanks


----------



## DEVO (Aug 26, 2005)

A Correction Program Officer sounds like something you might be interested in


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

The PO jobs are tough to get as I think you usually have to start out as an Assistant Probation Officer (glorified secratary) then you get promoted after a while. You have to keep in mind that any job with the State, you have to deal with all the political B.S. Usually the good jobs like Probation Offier or Parole Officer require you to have some "pull" with a Senator or State Rep.


Check out DYS, they have some interesting jobs from time to time. Steer clear of the Youth Services Group Worker as you are basically a baby sitter for 8 hours and, if lucky, $12-13 hr. The Youth Services Case Worker is pretty good as you manage the kids that are on probation and make determinations as to whether or not they go back in or not. Basically a Parole Officer type for juveniles.


----------



## sabreRED (Jan 15, 2006)

Tell me about this Correctional Program Officer. Sounds like it involves working with incarcerated individuals towards rehabilitation? 


I see that you say the Probation Officer jobs are hard to get. Thats too bad because it seems quite interesting. 

I like the idea of both office type work and also being able to go out on the street and work there as well. For instance one aspect of the Probation Officers duties being meeting with their 'clients' and then also being able to head to the streets and conduct investigations to ascertain whether or not the probation guidelines are being adhered to.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

The PO jobs are tough to get as I think you usually have to start out as an Assistant Probation Officer (glorified secratary) then you get promoted after a while. You have to keep in mind that any job with the State, you have to deal with all the political B.S. Usually the good jobs like Probation Offier or Parole Officer require you to have some "pull" with a Senator or State Rep.

You certainly nailed it Soxrock75!

I work for the lovely Trial Court as an Associate Court Officer. Unless you have a judge/senator/clerk magistrate/ or some other high ranking official that works for the state or trial court, your odds are slim to none. I'm not trying to be a jerk, but no sense in sugar coating it. I watched an Associate Probation Officer with her master's and 4 years on the job get passed up, and they put on a new hire. It all about how much political juice you have. If you've got it, use it.

I don't know their exact pay scale, but they make just over what a Court Officer makes. I only know this because they are in the same union as us. I believe they range from roughly 44 - just over 60. Usually with 7 pay steps. Not too shabby considering we work bankers hours.

It doesn't take much to figure out the trial court. Its an awsome place to work, but tough to get into. Good luck, and I hope all works out for you.


----------



## Peter6625 (May 1, 2005)

Great Topic. I worked as an intern with the trial court and the probation officers told me its very political and he told me to donate to Tom Birmingham, and any other of the hire ups to get in. I interviewed for the position as an associate probation officer 2 months ago, and i never got a response after the interview. I thought i was a lock because i need 5 classes to get my BA in CJ and psychology, and also because i already had experience with the probation dep't. I applied for court officer position and never even got an interview. I think i need a more Irish last name.:alcoholi: .


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

You don't need a dime for those jobs you need a quarter!!! LOL I put in for court officer a few years back. I had a letter of recomendation from a state rep. and didn't even get an interview. It is a nice job to get if you can get it.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I always wondered what kind of training do these court officers get? There is one I know and he is a P/I on a dept. I know some states have their own academy for court officers, like Maine and CT.


----------



## New Hire (Jun 18, 2006)

soxrock75 said:


> Check out DYS, they have some interesting jobs from time to time. Steer clear of the Youth Services Group Worker as you are basically a baby sitter for 8 hours and, if lucky, $12-13 hr. The Youth Services Case Worker is pretty good as you manage the kids that are on probation and make determinations as to whether or not they go back in or not. Basically a Parole Officer type for juveniles.


I toiled around in DYS beginning in late 1997 as a Group Worker I, which is the babysitter you mentioned. In 2001, I was promoted to a GW II, or Shift Supervisor, for a new program that opened up in my region. Did that for a few years and then in 2004, I was promoted to a GW III, or Shift Administrator.

Now, here it is June of 2006 and I'm PUMPED that a week from tomorrow, I'll be attending my orientation for a Court Officer....a job I've been pursuing for over a decade!!!

Persistance DEFINITELY paid off in the end....and a little bit of luck....:baby01:


----------

